# Simulationsprogramm Schützschaltung für Anfänger



## Andrea (19 Oktober 2003)

Hallo

Hab nun endlich über Google ein Programm ausfindig gemacht. (gratis!!)
Wer so ein Programm benötigt, sei es als Hilfestellung in einem Forum für Anfänger    oder für die eigene Homepage, kann sich gerne im Forum oder mittels PM melden, sende es gerne weiter. Es ist zip-komprimmiert.  

Ich finde, es würde auch gut in dieses Forum passen. 

Also, wer es benötigt, einfach posten! Würde den Link ja auch posten, doch irgendwie schaff ich es nicht mehr...ich finde den Link nicht mehr an, auch nicht wenn ich den Programmnamen eingebe.

mfG = mit freundlichen Grüssen, Andrea
 :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2003)

*Simulationsprogramm Schützsteuerung*

Hallo,

du sagst, du hättest so ein Programm. Klingt echt gut, und ich würde es gerne mal ausprobieren. Kannst du es mir mailen???


----------



## Leufertz (26 Februar 2010)

*Anfrage*

Hallo Andrea,

bist du so nett und gibst mir den Link, wo man das Programm herunterladen kann. Besten Dank


----------



## Leufertz (26 Februar 2010)

Hallo Andrea,

bist du so nett und gibst mir den Link, wo man das Programm herunterladen kann. Besten Dank


----------



## marlob (26 Februar 2010)

Leufertz schrieb:


> Hallo Andrea,
> 
> bist du so nett und gibst mir den Link, wo man das Programm herunterladen kann. Besten Dank


Dann hoffe ich mal das Andrea den Link nach 6,5 Jahren noch wieder findet, wo sie den damals schon verlegt hat


----------



## Leufertz (26 Februar 2010)

Na und, falls du ein Problem damit haben solltest, mir wurscht. Ich habe eine alte Kreissäge mit 3 Sägeblätter und die laufen auf einer Schützsteuerung, wo keiner weiß was das Ding so tut. Ohne Plan in der Anlage und so. Leider bin ich nur ein armer Angestellter und kann mir kein CAD- Programm leisten. Und man sollte die Hoffnung niemals aufgeben. So, aber vielleicht hast du für mich ja so ein Programm, oder kennst einen Link. Besten Dank. Und lesen, wann das Ding reingestellt wurde ist mir schon vor dem schreiben hier, sehr bewußt gewesen, sodass deine Bemerkung etwas fehl am Platze ist.


----------



## marlob (26 Februar 2010)

Nicht so empfindlich
Willst du denn jetzt simulieren oder zeichnen, da du nach einem CAD-Programm fragst?


----------



## Leufertz (26 Februar 2010)

Ich möchte ein Programm, wo ich simulieren könnte, damit ich vorher sehe ob die Schaltung funktioniert, weil in dem Zustand, wie sich die Anlage jetzt befindet, leider es zu Verletzungen kommen kann.


----------



## marlob (26 Februar 2010)

Was ist denn das für eine Säge mit 3 Sägeblättern? Also nicht so eine Standardsäge wie man sie im Baumarkt kaufen kann bzw in Tischlereien steht
http://www.uni-bielefeld.de/biologie/mwerkstatt/Aufgabe/Kreissaege.jpg
Was soll die Säge denn können. Normalerweise kenne ich das so. Einschalten und läuft. Evtl. noch Stern-Dreieck-Anlauf oder 2 Geschwindigkeiten. Aber dafür braucht man kein Simulationsprogramm. 
Beschreibe doch mal die Funktion und hast du den Schaltplan mal nachgezeichnet, wenn keiner besteht?


----------



## marlob (26 Februar 2010)

Wieso kann es durch die Schaltung zu Verletzungen kommen? Läuft die Säge automatisch an :-(


----------



## Leufertz (26 Februar 2010)

Okay, dann versuch ich mal das Problem zu schildern: es sind drei Sägen mit Stern/ Dreieck Anlauf auf der Anlage. Jede ist seperat zu- und abschaltbar. Die Probleme sind, drückt man das Notaus gehen bei allen Motoren die Bremesen rein sodass man sich verletzen kann, weil man erstens bei Notaus nicht daraufgefasst ist, das die Dinger anlaufen. 2. Motorschutzschaltung funktioniert im ersten Moment das alle Maschinen auslaufen, also ohne Bremsung, aber die Schütze nicht abfallen. Und die Firma die das Ding gebaut hat, hat soviele verschiedene Komponenten eingesetzt, das man zum Schluß nicht mehr weiß warum das Relais da ist zum Beispiel, von der Verdrahtung ganz zu schweigen. Deshalb bin ich zum Entschluss gekommen alles neu zu verkabeln. Nur hat der Kunde nicht soviel Geld, um eine "testmaschine" von uns entwickeln zu lassen und ich mich auf so einem Programm meine Gedanken ausprobieren könnte. Denn das mit der elekr. Motorbremse ist schon mit dem Notaus sehr verzwickt, denn die Bremse sollte nur bei der aktiven Maschine/n wirken. Leider bin ich nach 10 Jahren, wo ich keine Schützsdteuerung mehr gebaut habe, nicht so fest im Stoff, das ich die Zeichnung so hinbekomme.


----------



## marlob (26 Februar 2010)

Standardschaltungen findest du im Schaltungsbuch.
Was die Not-Aus Abschaltung betrifft, sollte man mehr von der Maschine wissen. Ist das im gesamten eine Maschine, warum dürfen nicht alle Sägen gleichzeitig gestoppt werden, was kann genau an den anderen beiden Sägen passieren. Man sollte mal untersuchen inwieweit die Maschine unter die Maschinenrichtlinie fällt und welche Normen anzuwenden sind.
Im Moment kann ich mir noch nicht vorstellen, wie die Anlage/Maschine/Säge aussieht.


----------



## Markus (26 Februar 2010)

Leufertz schrieb:


> Okay, dann versuch ich mal das Problem zu schildern: es sind drei Sägen mit Stern/ Dreieck Anlauf auf der Anlage. Jede ist seperat zu- und abschaltbar. Die Probleme sind, drückt man das Notaus gehen bei allen Motoren die Bremesen rein sodass man sich verletzen kann, weil man erstens bei Notaus nicht daraufgefasst ist, das die Dinger anlaufen. 2. Motorschutzschaltung funktioniert im ersten Moment das alle Maschinen auslaufen, also ohne Bremsung, aber die Schütze nicht abfallen. Und die Firma die das Ding gebaut hat, hat soviele verschiedene Komponenten eingesetzt, das man zum Schluß nicht mehr weiß warum das Relais da ist zum Beispiel, von der Verdrahtung ganz zu schweigen. Deshalb bin ich zum Entschluss gekommen alles neu zu verkabeln. Nur hat der Kunde nicht soviel Geld, um eine "testmaschine" von uns entwickeln zu lassen und ich mich auf so einem Programm meine Gedanken ausprobieren könnte. Denn das mit der elekr. Motorbremse ist schon mit dem Notaus sehr verzwickt, denn die Bremse sollte nur bei der aktiven Maschine/n wirken. Leider bin ich nach 10 Jahren, wo ich keine Schützsdteuerung mehr gebaut habe, nicht so fest im Stoff, das ich die Zeichnung so hinbekomme.


 
ach du scheisse...
guter mann! du hast nicht den funken einer ahnung was du da tust, lass das jemanden machen der sich mit sowas auskennt...


----------



## Leufertz (27 Februar 2010)

also ich versuch es nochmal .-) es sin drei Sägen auf dem Tisch von links nach rechts-> ganz links eine Kreissäge auf dem Tisch dann die mittlere ungefähr auf einem Meter Abstand zur ersten und die dritte rechts ist auf ein Schienensystem, das nach rechts analog zu verstellen geht. Das erste Problem, bei nicht eingeschalteten Maschinen drückt man den Not-Aus gehen bei allen drei Sägen die elektr. Bremse, was zur Folge hat bei einem Sägeblattwechsel und man kommt auf das Not-Aus, drehen bzw. rucken die Motoren, und man kann sich hübsch die Hand aufschneiden. Nächste Problem, wenn ein Motorschutz kommt gehen alle Motoren aus, das ist okay aber drückt man den Motorschutz an, dann laufen die Motoren sofort wieder in der letzten Schützstellung wieder an. Das heißt die Schütze fallen nicht ab, wieder Verletzungsgefahr vorhanden. Es sind verschiedene Schütze eingebaut und Bremsen, sowie Multifunktionsrelais (Eltako). Ich will einfach testen wie und wo ich den Not-Aus einbaue, damit nur die aktive Maschine mit der Bremse arbeitet aber die anderen gar nicht mit in den Bremsvorgang kommen. Und es ist auch eine Zeit und Kostenfrage, ob ich schnell mal einen Kontakt auf dem Rechner hin und her schiebe als das ich an einer Versuchsanlage da hin und her experimentiere. Ich hoffe ich hab mich jetzt besser ausgedrückt. Das mit dem Stern Dreieck bekomme ich hin auch wo ich den Bremsschütz einbau ist mir klar aber dann die Schutzfunktionen einzubauen, sodass alle Sicherheiten eingehalten werden, da liegt bei mir das Problem und wenn ich die Schaltung virtuell geteste habe, kann ich das Ding ausdrucken und als Bauvorlage verwenden.


----------



## Leufertz (27 Februar 2010)

Danke für den Tipp ehrlich, ich glaub ne SPS rein und ann läuft der Hase, ja ist auch mein Gedanken, aber ich habe drei Meister davon zu überzeugen, denn es muss ja billig bleiben und Nichtkompetenz mir zu unterstellen ist glaub ein wenig voreilig, auch wenn ich vielleicht sowas vor langer Zeit das letzte Mal gemacht habe. Ich hab die Rahmenbedingungen nicht gemacht. Es hat mich auch schon 2 Tage gekostet, meine Firma davon zu überzeugen, das eine Fehlersuche in dem Schrotthaufen nicht wirklich was bringt, als alles neu zu installieren


----------



## marlob (27 Februar 2010)

Auch wenn Markus es etwas drastisch ausgedrückt hat, im Grunde hat er Recht. Vor allem was die Sicherheit und Not-Aus Abschaltung betrifft solltest du dir kompetente Hilfe holen. Da gibt es einiges zu beachten und einzuhalten


----------



## Leufertz (27 Februar 2010)

Mit Vorschriften wurde ich schon zu geschmissen, Abschaltzeiten der Bremsen usw. aber das hilft mirt nicht weiter. Ich will diese Nuss knacken, weil ich weiß das mir nur ein Funken noch fehlt, weil wie gesagt, Vorlauf und so hab ich, die Bremse geht auch nur das mit dem Not-Aus, das krabbelt mir schon ein bissl, wie ich da denken muss, damit es funktioniert.


----------



## Markus (27 Februar 2010)

13849 sagt dir nichts - wa?
also lass die finger davon!


----------



## marlob (27 Februar 2010)

Falls du keine/wenig Ahnung von Maschinenrichtlinie, Performance Level, Sicherheitsbewertung usw. hast, hole dir einen Fachmann wenn du gefährliche Maschinen umbauen willst!!!!
Sonst wirst du nicht mehr glücklich in deinem Leben, falls was passiert!


----------



## Markus (27 Februar 2010)

aha - sensibilisierung vorerst erfolgreich... er scheint zu googeln da sein antworten sonst schneller gekommen sind.... ergo, wir hören gleich: "natürlich sagt mir das was...."


----------



## marlob (27 Februar 2010)

@Markus
du könntest mal die Linkliste von Jabba zur Maschinenrichtlinie in die FAQ aufnehmen
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=158773&postcount=17


----------



## Leufertz (27 Februar 2010)

Wie gesagt, ich selber bin "nur" gelernter Elektro- Installateur. Aber mein Chef und mein Junior- Chef haben den Elektro- Mechaniker Meister. Ich soll aber wenigstens eine funktionierende Schützschaltung vorlegen, das Einstellen der Bremsen und das lass dann schon machen. Mir geht es rein um die Sache. Sicher habe ich nicht diese spezifischen Vorschriften im Kopf, dazu ist mein Aufgabenbereich viel zu komplex. Man kann nicht alles wissen, das ist so. Aber ich möchte aber liebend gern ein Schaltung präsentieren. Weil die soll auch noch von der Meisterschule begutachtet werden, weil diese Säge ist real und steht in einer Behindertenwerkstatt. Also um die Sache hier abzu kürzen habt ihr so ein Programm oder nicht. Denn mich hier für doof zu verkaufen ist mir meine Zeit auch schon bissl zu schade. Ich gebe ehrlich zu das ich in der Schütztechnik und SPS kein Erfahrener Hase bin, aber ich will ja auch mit dem Ding was dazu lernen, ist denn der Weg so schlimm?


----------



## Leufertz (27 Februar 2010)

Ich google nicht, ich habe neben ddem Beruf, wie ihrauch Familie und die KInder wenn se nicht schlafen sind wichtiger als jeder PC


----------



## marlob (27 Februar 2010)

Wir wollen dich hier nicht für doof verkaufen. Aber sicherheitsrelevante Sachen bei einer Maschine gehen etwas über das Einstellen einer Bremse hinaus. Wenn du lernen willst, dann lese dir die Links zur Maschinenrichtlinie durch den ich gepostet habe. Frage doch mal deine Meister, was sie darüber wissen, vielleicht können sie dir auch weiter helfen.


----------



## Markus (27 Februar 2010)

Leufertz schrieb:


> ich will ja auch mit dem Ding was dazu lernen, ist denn der Weg so schlimm?


 
ja ist es!

es gibt drei arten zu lernen:
die edelste ist durch - nachdenken
die mittlere durch die sinne - sehen, hören, lesen
du wendest du unedelste an - durch erfahrung

DEINE VERDAMMTE SCHÜTZSCHALTUNG MUSS NICHT NUR FUNKTIONIEREN SONDERN AUCH BESTIMMTE KATEGORIEN ERFÜLLEN UM ALS """"SICHER"""" ZU GELTEN!!!
aber das geht bei dir vermutlich nicht rein, genau so wie bei den vielen vielen anderen amateurpfuschern die meinen im maschinbau rumzufroschen obwohl sie keien ahnung haben was sie tun...

es geht NICHT nur um die funktion,...


----------



## Leufertz (27 Februar 2010)

Die Antworten willst du nicht wirklich wissen, wenn ich wöllte wie ich könnte würde ich gerne die Finger davon lassen, das geht aber leider nicht, also muss ich mir jetzt irgendwie das Wissen aneignen, das ist mir klar. Aber was ich jetzt in dem gesamten zusammenhang nicht versteh auf was wollt ihr hinaus. Die Kompenenten sind vorhanden, sprich die Motoren, deren Drehzahl etc. Bremsen deren Bremszeit habe ich schon rausgesucht, wo wollt ihr hin? Ich weiß das die Bremse mit Gleichstrom arbeitet. Alle Schalter und Köpfgen sind schon dran. Und im Übrigen die mAschine läuft schon seit fast 10 Jahren, bis ich gestern die Maschine zum ersten Mal gesehen habe und ich gesagt habe das ich in der Steuerung in dem Zustand keinen Finger rühre.


----------



## marlob (27 Februar 2010)

Stichwort Maschinenrichtlinie.
Habe ich doch schon einen Link zu gepostet


----------



## marlob (27 Februar 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> ...
> du wendest du unedelste an - durch erfahrung
> ...


passt gut zu meiner Signatur



Markus schrieb:


> ...
> DEINE VERDAMMTE SCHÜTZSCHALTUNG MUSS NICHT NUR FUNKTIONIEREN SONDERN AUCH BESTIMMTE KATEGORIEN ERFÜLLEN UM ALS """"SICHER"""" ZU GELTEN!!!
> ...


*ACK*

Ich drücke das ja normal nicht so drastisch wie unser Admin, aber er hat vollkommen Recht


----------



## Markus (27 Februar 2010)

ich gebs auf...
wenn du die steuerung neu machst, dann google paralell mal nach "wesentliche änderungen + maschinerichtlinie" oder so...

oder shcau dir wirklich einfach mal die linkliste an...


----------



## Leufertz (27 Februar 2010)

Danke Markus für deinen Wutanfall, ich habe mir schon Lektüre aus dem Internet gezogen, aber ich meine um das ganze mit den Richtlinien zu verstehen brauch auch was um die Gedanken und das Wissen was ich MIR DURCH LESEN aneigne einen Probanten. Sorry das ich nicht auf einer Hochschule war, oder in deinen Augen die falsche Ausdbildung genossen habe. Ich habe in der Lehre mit Motoren und Schützsteuerungen gearbeitet und auch danach also nenn mich bitte nicht "amateurpfuschern" denn ich ´habe einen Beruf erlernt und das mit ordentlichem Abschluß. sowas verbortes brauch jetzt an der Stelle wirklich nicht. Bevor ich zum Kunden gehen, weiß ich von was ich spreche und ich bin gerade noch in der Geschichte im Anfangsstadium bitte danke


----------



## Leufertz (27 Februar 2010)

Aber auf mir herum zu hacken, warum hilfst du mir dann nicht als Mentor, das wäre doch mal was


----------



## Leufertz (27 Februar 2010)

Ich brauch eine Argumentation am Montag, wie ich das Ding namens Säge kippen kann, wie kann ich meine Vorgesetzten dann fangen und so weiter.


----------



## marlob (27 Februar 2010)

Leufertz schrieb:


> Aber auf mir herum zu hacken, warum hilfst du mir dann nicht als Mentor, das wäre doch mal was


Weil Sicherheit nicht mal eben in ein paar Beiträgen erklärt ist.
Mache dich mal mehr mit den genannten Stichworten und Links vertraut und dann kannst du ja wieder fragen.


----------



## Markus (27 Februar 2010)

vieel hier inkl. mir haben auch nie eine hochschule von innen gesehen!
aber genausowenig wie ich mir anmasse ein badezimmer zu installieren oder eine antenneanlage, genauso solltest du dein finger von einer maschinensteuerung lassen...

was willst du jetzt hier?
wenn du schon mit der funktion einer simplen schützschaltung für drei sägeantriebe überfordert bist? dann sollen wir dir hier über nacht die thematik beibringen wo du offensichtlich sogar zu faul bist mal einen etwas genaueren blick in die links von marlob bzw. jabba zu werfen?

VERGISS ES EINFACH!

der geilste ansatz war ja: "wenns nach mir geht würde da ne sps reinkommen"...wozu? ich vermute das wäre zu oversized und du tust dir mit der sicherheit noch schwerer, aber das begreifst du ja sowieso nicht... abgesehn davon hätte dich das dann wohl richtig überfordert...


wenn die steuerung 10 jahre gelaufen hat, dann schlate dein hirn ein und such den fehler, wenn du unfähig dazu bist dann bist du erst recht unfähig dazu was neues zu konstruieren - was dieser tread ja offensichtlich zeigt - also versuche es mal mit nachlesen und nachdenken oder lass es wen machen der sich mit sowas auskennt.... ich kann dir gerne unseren azubi ausm ersten lehrjahr vorbeischicken...


----------



## Leufertz (27 Februar 2010)

Die Schaltung ist seit 10 Jahren falsch und es ist niemanden aufgefallen bis gestern danke für deine super Laune danke


----------



## Markus (27 Februar 2010)

Leufertz schrieb:


> danke für deine super Laune danke


 
ich würde es eher "schnörkellose provokative ehrlichkeit" nennen...

der danke button ist übrigens unten rechts neben den beiträgen, musste nciht jedesmal extra sagen...


----------



## Leufertz (27 Februar 2010)

Der Motorschutz funktioniert seit 10 Jahren falsch, die Schütze bleiben drin und das ist mir erst gestern aufgefallen als ich die Maschine gestern das erste Mal sah. Hier wird man gleich bestraft, echt super nur weil sich jemand auf dem Schlips getreten fühlt. Ich habe dir nix getan und möchte meine Arbeit gewissenhaft machen und möchte da alle Resourcen nutzen mehr nicht. Warum werded ich hier gleich vor den Richter gestellt.


----------



## thomas_1975 (27 Februar 2010)

Hallo Leufertz,
ich glaube das Problem ist aktuell, das du nicht verstehst, daß weder Markus
noch Marlob dich hier ankacken wollen, in erster Linie geht es hier um arbeiten
an einer Anlage an der sich aus glücklicklichen Umständen heraus noch niemand die Hand abgetrennt hat.
Falls du jetzt einfach hergehst und diese Maschine umbaust, trägst du die Verantwortung im Falle eines Unfalls.
Wird dieses von den Behörden als grob fahrlässig deklariert, sitzt du ziemlich tief in der Scheiße, und genau aus diesem Grund reagieren die Forenmitglieder hier so auf diese Fragestellung.

also nicht alles persönlich nehmen, aber ich könnte bei so einem Auftrag wahrscheinlich 5 Jahre nicht mehr ruhig schlafen.

gruß Thomas

P.S.: wo ist Safety ?


----------



## Blockmove (27 Februar 2010)

Leufertz schrieb:


> und möchte meine Arbeit gewissenhaft machen und möchte da alle Resourcen nutzen mehr nicht. Warum werded ich hier gleich vor den Richter gestellt.



Um eine Arbeit gewissenhaft zu erledigen gehören die notwendigen Kenntnisse dazu. Diese hast du augenscheinlich (noch) nicht.
Eigentlich musst du froh sein, dass du hier "vor den Richter gestellt" wirst und nicht im richtigen Leben.
Mit Sicherheitsthemen ist nicht mehr zu spassen. Dabei spielt es gar keine Rolle wie was seit wann läuft, sondern wenn du es umbaust, bist du verantwortlich.


Gruß
Dieter


----------



## MSB (27 Februar 2010)

Die Situation ist gaaanz einfach:
- Hauptschalter aus, falls es sowas überhaupt gibt
- Sicherungen raus, soweit wegschmeißen wie nur irgend möglich (Australien oder so)
- alles soweit möglich durch Schlösser absichern

Da hier offensichtlich "Gefahr im Verzug ist", ist das rechtlich kein Thema, ganz im Gegenteil, sogar Pflicht der Fachkraft.

Und dann suchst du dir irgend einen Steuerungsbauer, der in der Lage ist, das ganze Sach/Fachgerecht richtigzustellen,
so in 4-8 Wochen erblüht die Kiste dann wieder in neuen Licht, nun dann hoffentlich gemäß Stand der Technik.
P.S. Notfalls auch den damaligen Errichter verklagen, Sicherheitsmängel verjähren nämlich NIE.

Da du dir nach eigener Aussage noch nicht mal eine Schützschaltung ohne Simulation "vorstellen" kannst,
bist du rein fachlich betrachtet hier sicher fehl am Platz, deine Aufgabe sind obige 3 Punkte.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Februar 2010)

Hallo Leufertz,
sieht die Maschine so, oder so ähnlich aus?









Ich kann dir nur sagen lass die Finger davon, Kreissägen
fallen unter den C-Normen und gelten als besonders gefährliche
Maschinen. Als "Laie" so möchte ich dich mal bezeichnen, kann
man da nur auf die Schnauze fallen.
Ich bezweifle mal das du alle Normen im Haus hast, gelesen oder
nur eine begriffen hast.
Mit ein bisschen Simulieren auf den Rechner ist es nicht getan.


----------



## mariob (27 Februar 2010)

Hallo Leufertz,
Du schriebst, Dir sei Deine Familie wichtiger als der PC - eine lobenswerte Einstellung, nur wenn Deine Familie so wichtig ist, lass die Finger von der Säge.
ES GEHT HIER NICHT DRUM OB ETWAS PASSIERT, SONDERN WANN!
Tschulligung Mods, das mußte sein. Was ich allerdings nicht so ganz verstehe ist das Verhalten der Vorgesetzten - eigentlich sollte ein "Meister" soetwas wissen - vielleicht können Die Dich auch nicht leiden. Sollte man zumindest mal drüber nachdenken.
Und dann, falls Ihr als Firma Euch offensichtlich ansonsten nicht mit Holzverarbeitungsmaschinen befaßt, laßt Euch gesagt sein das das die gefährlichsten Maschinen sind die ich kenne. Ich stamme aus einer Tischlerfamilie und habe glücklicherweise noch alle Gliedmaßen. Ich habe keine Angst vor solchen Maschinen aber allergrößten Respekt. Privat habe ich auch was stehen, sofern da eine Steuerung erforderlich ist baue ich da lieber eine Sicherheit mehr als gefordert ein. Und da arbeite nur ICH dran, meine Familie hat striktes Verbot!
Sorry, wenn ich mich so drastisch ausdrücke aber wenn ich soetwas höre sträuben sich mir die Nackenhaare... 
Du bist trotzdem hier sehr willkommen, Markus ist halt direkt, irgendwie ist das dem Geist des Forums sehr zuträglich. Sorry Markus, mußte auch sein.

In diesem Sinne
Mario


----------



## TommyG (28 Februar 2010)

Lieber Leufertz,

erstmal welcome on Board. 

Ich finde deine Einsicht, dass die Maschine bereits 10 Jahre lang shitti gelaufen ist einen guten und wichtigen Ansatz. 

Das du mit deinem Kenntnisstand da an die Grenzen kommst is net schlimm. 

Dass Du dies Einschätzunge, dass die Maschine professionell überarbeitet werden muss weitergibst, um so wichtiger. 

Zeig den Jungs den Thread, auch dem netten Herrn Elektro Maschinen Meister (Hmmm, warum hab ich jetzt das verkackte Gefühl im Bauch, wie letztens, als mir nen Mechatroniker was erklären wollte, es aber net mal den Unterschied zwischen Leistungs und Steuerschütz realisierte...).

 Weise die Jungs auf die Richtlinien hin. IMHO darfst du dich nicht nur, sondern musst dich weigern, wenn du ein 'Behindertenzerstückler' bauen sollst.

Das Teil muss sauber arbeiten, wenn beim Drücken des NOTAUS was anruckt, was auch noch etliche viele fiese Zähne hat, 

Uiuiuiuiuiui..

Greetz, Tom


----------



## nade (28 Februar 2010)

Also ich würde an dieses Teil sogar als el. tech. Meister nicht drangehen wollen.
Mag jetzt so nach einer "einfacher" Abschaltung der Selbsthaltung zu sein, die aber eben nicht realisiert ist. So zumindest wie ich die Funktion  von deiner Beschreibung her höre.
Nur wie Markus und weitere aus dem Maschinenbau/Anlagenbau her kommen, Federführend für Sicherheit incl der Richtlinien, würde ich dir auch raten Maschine außer Betrieb nehmen und nur mit!! oder von einer davon Unterwissenen/Ausgebildeten Firma/Fachkraft instandsetzen oder eben Umbauen.
Hab die VDE fürs Handwerk daheim stehen, ist etwas älter, aber das da die Maschinenrichtlinie dabei ist, das wüßt ich jetzt mal nicht. Diese ist ein Zusatzwerk.
Ach ja. In Punkto Normen und Regeln... kennst du Voltimum? (www.voltimum.de)
Die haben unter anderem die Normen die es neu gibt usw Aufgelistet.
Zudem eine Neuerung ist die EU Fassung der BGV 3A. Jetzt haftet nichtmal mehr die Firma des Prüfenden, sondern der geschulte Prüfer selbst.
.
.
.
Nur mal so am rande Erwähnt.


----------



## Leufertz (1 März 2010)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich danke euch für eure Beiträge erstmal. Ich glaub tatsächlich das ich die Finger davon lasse.


----------

